# Battery Life on Jelly Bean (may be Verizon GS3 only, not sure)



## dan411 (Dec 3, 2011)

Just throwing this out there: I had been having serious problems with the battery life on my verizon gs3 ever since I took the ota jelly bean update. I rooted and unlocked the phone and removed as much verizon bloat as I could with TiBu, thinking it might be some crappy system app, but still the battery was slow. Then, after reviewing my battery stats, I decided to try freezing google maps (for all those unaware, TiBu app also allows the freezing of any app in the phone). It solved all my problems immediately. Battery life lasts more than a day now, and the cpu goes into deep sleep fast and, best of all, it stays there. According to CPU Spy, prior to freezing google maps my cpu spent only 50% time in deep sleep with screen off. After freezing, that number jumped rapidly to 95% (I'm also on a custom kernel, imoseyon minimalist for touchwiz). No idea what the deal is with google maps turning itself on for no reason all the time. Location services? Google Now? An obscure setting I haven't noticed? It's kind of annoying.

Freezing is of course not a perfect solution because you have to unfreeze every time you use it, but I don't need maps often enough for it to be a deal breaker. For anyone with battery life problems who doesn't rely on google maps very often, try this solution.


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

It sounds like you rooted your phone and you are running stock jelly bean. I would actually install a custom rom. I get excellent battery life with Jelly bean version 8 and I'm using the latest kernel from Imoysen. I always go into deep sleep mode. With the Aroma installer for this Rom you can pick and chose to install the Verizon apps. I've always thought by freezing or removing items it may have an adverse affect on the phone's operation.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Maps is used for location reporting for Google now. Go into maps/settings/location and make sure the only thing checked is "location history" rest disable. Also if you don't want the traffic reporting you can disable that in Google now and it will ping your GPS less often .


----------



## dan411 (Dec 3, 2011)

yes, custom roms can improve battery life as well. i haven't yet found one for my gs3 that does, but i've noticed a number of custom rom developers releasing stable versions lately. i have to decide if i care enough, given the battery life i have now, to give a different one a try.

as for apps, in my experience it really depends on what you freeze. i usually do a backup, try it, and if it doesn't break my phone, i stick with it. i've uninstalled many system apps from my stock rom without a problem with this method.


----------

